# 17' hatchback new tire changeover



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just got done doing a new tire changeover on my 2017 hatchback I got yesterday. Swapped out the hankooks for some Bridgestone turanza w/ serenity, 80k mile tires. Defonitley a huge upgrade and I can't wait to put some miles on them. My only big issue is that GM used hammer on weights, and every rim has a small chip where all the weights came off. 
Mill post some pictures when I get a chance to resize my pictures from my phone


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

New tire pictures


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I had the Serenity's on my wife's MPV. Great tire, just wondering why you changed the tire so quick. I have the Hankook on my new LT also, but they are decent enough not to immediately replace.


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

I work for Bridgestone, so it's free tire changeover on new cars.


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

I put Bridgestone Blizzak LM32 for winter
Mario


----------

